# First Post/ Craftsman Lathe Part needed



## Powers (May 6, 2011)

Howdy all,

This is my first post on the site. I live in Austin, Texas, and my primary woodworking activity is turning. I make bowls and cutting boards out of mesquite for family and friends and basically enjoy the activity of it more than anything. I also often make something called a Hawaiian Sling which is a tool for spearfishing, one of my other pastimes.

My lathe is an old Craftsman. Model number is 351.21717. She's lived a hard life and is missing the Hex nut originally provided for backing the dead center out of the head stock. Currently I have to beat on anything inserted into the headstock to get it out. Not good. I tried to find the part, but it seems to be discontinued. Is there a way to buy a replacement for this item? I could also just buy a nut and weld a ring on it to serve the same purpose. I'm just not sure of the best way to get such a nut (I should probably be able to figure that out, but any insight is appreciated.)

Thanks in advance for any info.

Powers


----------



## Powers (May 6, 2011)

Here are a few of the Hawaiian Slings I have made.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check this site out...didn't check to see if they carry craftsman parts, but I've got parts for just about everything else from them.
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/?src...rts&mt=broad&gclid=CO_A3ajt06gCFQUDbAodTCFIIQ


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm guessing that it's just a 1"x8 thread nut that may be kind of thin. If you will send me measurements of how long the nut needs to be I'll send you one. [email protected] At least if that size is correct.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

This lathe has always been hard to get parts for. 
http://www.purplewave.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?080710/4625

Read where people were getting parts for their Craftsmen lathe from Palmgren 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Palmgren-84315-Horsepower-Benchtop-Woodworking/dp/B00068U88A"]http://www.amazon.com/Palmgren-84315-Horsepower-Benchtop-Woodworking/dp/B00068U88A[/ame]

Not sure if that is still true. Palmgen made Lathes for Sears, not sure Palmgren still in business.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking at the photo of that lathe the nut looks like a standard 1inchx 8TPI nut. Just go to the hardware and purchase one. It's that simple.


----------



## Powers (May 6, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Looking at the photo of that lathe the nut looks like a standard 1inchx 8TPI nut. Just go to the hardware and purchase one. It's that simple.


It was this simple. Went to the local bolt store and got what I needed, which was exactly what you recommended. 1" x 8TPI. Thanks for the input.

I bought a washer to weld onto the end, but it looks like even that won't be necessary.

Thanks again!

Powers


----------

